

Ross's free Webinar on Tuesday, binary options trading. Free for all - DanJerrikson
https://www.facebook.com/events/1517548988501374/

======
DanJerrikson
Note: unsure if it suits everyone. The things will be teached by Ross:

\- Market Correlation \- Will be given live signals \- Entry Confirmations

If those of you here who trading binary online, this can be interesting :)

